# Binky at 16 weeks



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I know we all say it but where does the time go?! 
She is funny, cute, smart, loving and such a good girl😊 we love her to pieces, even the OH who had his doubts about getting a dog is besotted.

Sorry the photos are rubbish, lively brown dog and red rugs don't make for a David bailey moment!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My goodness what a beautiful big girl she is now!! Carley is about half that size, but growing! Shes 21 weeks now, but her coat is not nearly as pretty and full as Binkys!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw Binky is adorable! So cute


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah thanks! She is a big girl...6.5kg (approx) and her coat is a medium and says to fit back length 35 inches


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww love Binkster  looking forward to playtime on the 24th!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow she is a big girl, havent weighed Darcie for a couple of weeks but think shes about half the size of Binky x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Binky looks lovely and I bet her trainer would be impresed with the focus she is giving in some of those pics... a treat perhaps being offered off camera?!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Aww love Binkster  looking forward to playtime on the 24th!!


Me too Laura! I have this Friday off if you fancy a meet up along the m5 corridor some where?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Binky looks lovely and I bet her trainer would be impresed with the focus she is giving in some of those pics... a treat perhaps being offered off camera?!


I don't know what you mean?! Treat moi?  yep you guessed it...sausage if I remember correctly


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't believe she is 16 weeks either!!! 

She looks fab and looks to be developing a lovely thick coat....theres no avoiding it...You'll need to be getting your grooming hat on soon!!!  

xxx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

aw she's lovely!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I can't believe she is 16 weeks either!!!
> 
> She looks fab and looks to be developing a lovely thick coat....theres no avoiding it...You'll need to be getting your grooming hat on soon!!!
> 
> xxx


I know Mairi you are right I am just putting off the enviable 
I did take the first steps today and booked her in for a puppy groom


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I know Mairi you are right I am just putting off the enviable
> I did take the first steps today and booked her in for a puppy groom


Oh I hope you have your list of instructions at the ready  

I've never actually seen a choccy poo with a bad haircut!! 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She's gorgeous! What a lovely girlie  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I hope you have your list of instructions at the ready
> 
> I've never actually seen a choccy poo with a bad haircut!!
> 
> xxx


There is always a first! We are thinking circa Pat Sharp 1989


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Sam,Binky is looking stunning,hope to see you on 24th.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Ahh Binky, I'll have to try & sneak her home with me, lovely xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Binky is gorgeous! I'd love a choccie one day.......x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes looking forward to the 24th Karen  I have a frozen parcel for you.. 
Nik B I will be checking your bag on the way out!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Binky is gorgeous! I'd love a choccie one day.......x


You can never have enough poos Jane


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

And here are two pictures that are a bit clearer, the second one was taken tonight at puppy training class...hence the focus!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely... Very focused student you have there


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aww love that last pic, she is gorgeous xxx


----------

